# Stormborn Logs



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Well here's the shortened version because the webpage decided to delete itself. I'm doing a log to keep track of my betta's and their progress. 

*Ten*


Now





*Twenty*


*Ragnarok*






The rest don't have names yet, and they could use some help!
*BCT*



*TCT*



*MGCT*
We're still working on this.. >.>


*EE*

*Blue/yellow*


*WG*

You can't see me!


​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed! ;-) 

The ten is looking great! Did you have much die-off from that Hygrophila plant we got from Petco? I still see some stems in there that look good!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Actually no! All of them perked right up. The main issue is fighting with the algae now. Annnd it will help if I keep my lights on the correct schedule. XD But no my plants are growing out of my ears. The last picture of the ten was from today, and I just halved two of my giant wysterias.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You should invest in a timer strip, like the ones with 8 plugs not just one. Saves you a whole heck of a lot of trouble, helps keep algae down because the lights are on properly and off at the right time always. Unfortunately they're like 20 bucks, but totally worth it!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

That is one thing I have been looking into. Even if it were the one I could just attach another powerstrip to it.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

So after some traumatic lighting incidents everything is back up and running. Everyone seems pretty good. Going to take some new pictures of everyone now that I have a new phone with a much better camera.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

You have so many gorgeous bettas!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks!!! They're all my babies!!!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I have good news! After my light dropping into the 20 gallon tank catastrophe everything seems normal again! Everyone is healing and my turquoise crown tail I thought I was going to lose stopped receding and has starting to grow back fins! 

The 20 is testing great and the plants are still alive and sprouting. I even have algae in the 20 now. Three boys went back in yesterday and I am monitoring them very closely but they look happy. They hate the filter though. I will be trying a baffle either today or tomorrow but for now the filter is off to prevent any more stress. I have plants coming out of my ears in the ten, its time to cut some more in half and put pieces in the 20! 

The ten is also having issues with algae. I have brown and now green algae. I've been scrubbing it off but I also snagged some trumpet snails from work to start cleaning some of it off. 
They've cleaned the plants nice nice and are now moving my sand around and cleaning the walls and the fake plants. 

The 20's algae has been just a scrubbing job. Once there are more snails I will move some to the 20 to help clean it. But for now I can't get the algae under control in the 10!

Pictures will be uploaded later on the boys.  The fin re-growth is amazing. Especially on my little blue fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay! I'm so glad the light incident didn't kill anyone :-( that would be sad!

How's R doing?

I keep forgetting I want to text you, I'll do that now lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And links for you!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4345+17338+4454&pcatid=4454
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3731+3781&pcatid=3781


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you lil! 

And here are some more updates!!! My little blue fish blue/yellowy grizzle type finally flared for the first time yesterday!! I was so excited! 
He's absolutely gorgeous! He's getting so much better too.

Three of the four boys are in the 20 right now, and my MGCT has some sort of chronic fungus that I can't get rid of! 
I will be posting a separate thread on the health side to see if anyone has any idea. 

Picture time! 







*Ragnarok is starting to flare whenever I walk up to him. He's getting good at it!*





*The evil fuzz.....*












*His weird stripey streak thing... *


*Playing hide and seek!*






*Begging for more food after eating over 6 pellets! *


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

*Fin comparisons!*

White original!



*Blue/Yellow!*





I actually didn't think the little blue fish had any yellow besides his ventrils at first.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay they all look good! And yes the white grizzle, that's his Skunk stripe


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

The white grizzle and the turq CT make me laugh a lot. They're pretty funny. 
So its a skunk stripe! It's cute.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup! The turq CT boy doesn't have it because he's a Full Mask Dragonscale which just mean's all his scales are covering all over his head. Pretty self explanitory ^_^ Some Dragon's never grow in to be a full mask depending on their genetics, I foresee that Aero will eventually be Full Mask since his skunk stripe is no longer a stripe but a Broken Skunk Stripe as he's gotten older. And then there is broken or partial Dragon Scaling which mostly comes from breeding DragonxNormal or breeding full Dragon and Partial Dragon.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Sunburst (MGCT) as Matt calls him, started his first treatment of Furan 2 today. Crossing my fingers in hopes that it gets rid of the columnaris. 

Matt also named the white grizzle Symphony. They're cute, I'll keep it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I like Symphony ^_^ And Sunburst is super cute as well! I think it fits! :-D


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hehe, he seems to name most of my fish. Sunburst seems a little better and worse at the same time. He's a lot paler than normal today. The fuzz only has one spot left though! I did the 25% And added in another tenth of the pack. 

Is there anything else I can be doing to help him? He's been spitting out his food too. Flake and pellet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think the Furan should be good enough, if you want to order KanaPlex you can and mix it with the Furan to make a stronger antibiotic if you want. But I think the Furan should be good enough for now. You can also mix it with the salt but I really don't think you should use any more salt on him any more.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

He's still got a spot of fuzz today, another dosage! XD poor fish is not happy.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Sunburst seems to be cured!!! I see no more fuzz and I haven't yet for about 2 days.  YAY!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! Keep dosing for a week after you no longer see the fuzz though, so that's 5 more day's of it just to be completely certain. You don't want to stop it prematurely and all! But I'm happy no fuzz is currently present!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahh its been awhile! Everyone is very good, except my little blue fish passed on. We really aren't sure what happened.. Lil said it might have been worms that we just didn't catch in time. 

Sunburst is slowly but surely healing back up, same goes for Symphony and the turq CT. I also added a new addition from work, he's a double ray red and black CT. I will post pictures of him soon, he's beautiful. Finely after a good week he is coming to the front of the tank.

I'm also thinking of just dumping Ragnarok into the ten. I don't think I'll be adding anything new for a bit and I'd like to see him have more room and some heat as well. 

Ahh and I also accidentally left the tank lights on for er... somewhere around 3 days.... >.< My tanks are bright green. Scrubbing will occur tomorrow after work.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol algae XD Yeah, I got plenty of that too.

What was stopping you from adding R in the 10 before? Just getting more cories? Oh! And I gave my name/number to Sea Horse so they'll call me when they get more Dainty Cories in. They said they have them on order but it might be a while until they actually get them just for catching time and all since it's very difficult to breed them in the aquarium. But yes! I will be able to get some for you when we get them :-D and when you do get them you just take R out for a day or so, rearrange a few things and then float him and eventually let him back in and he should be fine.

I want to see pics of the new boy!!!! He so sounds beautiful and amazing and looked awesome in the tiny pic on my phone! lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Here are some pics!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup, Kit-Kat is his perfect mate! lol Although he has the potential to be a Cross Ray or at least throw off Crossed fry, not with her though. She would make him more of a Double like her ^_^


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

:O She is perfect!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:-D!

I wish she had some more web reduction though but she's still got some growing to do so maybe her crowns will grow out!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Some more pics from these past few weeks.  


My crowntail boys! 






[URL=http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/LucilliaTala/media/20131106_113200.jpg.html]








[/URL]


*I love this so much. He loves his wisteria.*





[URL=http://s1141.photobucket.com/user/LucilliaTala/media/20131104_121746.jpg.html]


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Symphony is still my favorite ^_^ Love all the pics! :-D


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Symphony does weird stuff, he's still shy too but he's getting better. Baldr is a huge camera hog. I can't go by without saying hello or else he will flare continually at me and everyone else until I do. R has calmed down a bit in that aspect. He'll only flare when I hold my index finger up now.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Which one is Baldr? The Turq CT or the new Red/Black boy?


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

He's the turq CT. He's pretty innocent. The others have gotten into his side by accident and he didn't seem to give any sort of care. Just ignored them. He's a sweetie. I wouldn't trust him though. XD I don't trust any of them. The new boy was trying to find ways through the divider today after I scrubbed and changed them... Sneaky sneaky. I'm thinking of naming him Loki.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, that'd be cute but he's red/black which makes me thing more Thor really but yes.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

He tried to go after Baldr... -.-' I almost killed him. He's lucky I walked back in and grabbed him before he did or we would be having serious issues right now. Baldr is finally growing back his rays... If he had another happen... I swear to god!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that would suck for sure! I'm glad my divider's stay up for the most part, although I foresee issues when I divide the 20 gallon long when I get it. I think I'm just going to silicone them in though so they stay like that forever and I don't have too worry about knocking them everywhere >.<


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes do it. I'm going nuts with these brats. Baldr and Symphony got around them for the first few weeks... Now the new boy is trying. BRATS I TELL YOU!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh good god, yep, I'm siliconing them lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes. I'm thinking about doing half silicone at the top because I don't want to re-cycle the whole thing. but atleast then they won't be able to push it. They literally nose the mesh out of the way.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow, three day's in a row that you've been on! This is a record! haha.

Yeah, that could be possible. I don't get how your Betta's can push through when it's seemingly more taunt but with my divider, I mean, you saw how nicely it fit in but I can hit it just a little and it will move so it should be theoretically easier to move but my fish never do. Guess they just don't care, lol.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hah! I'm getting better. I have a little more time now until finals start. 

My betta's are brats. some of them are double lined with mesh though, and the second one is just mesh so they push that and get stuck in between like dumb dumbs. >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh geez, yeah I'm glad I don't have that issue, at least not yet! lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

The heater worked!!!! Symphony and Baldr both have a good chunk of new clear fins forming!!! I'm wondering what kind of tail Symphony will have... I'm wondering if he's a rose.. its already getting bunched up.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wonderful! That's awesome! I'm glad to hear they're growing back well!!! :-D


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I need to post pics of them from today! But its getting late already... So happy to see their tails coming back!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooray tails! Also, TEXT ME BACK! lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Pics!!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the look of the white/grey betta, very handsome!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you!! That's Symphony! I'm very excited to see his full grown tail!! When I got him he had bitten most of it off and now it's coming back ^^


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

This is one of the original pictures.


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Symphony's tail is looking much improved  he is lovely.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you!! He's still a little shy but he's getting there! Soon I think he'll be just as obnoxious as the rest.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Love Symphony! He looks wonderful now! He's an OHM (over) but not RT or FT if you were wondering


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I wonder why he's got the ruffles then... we will see! And... I want another... This is a serious want...http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385174586


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rembrandt has ruffles but he's not considered RT, you only get RT if the ruffles are like folds at the end of the tail as well and only when he's in flare. If it stretches out more or less when he's in full flare (not partial flare, doesn't count) then it's just OHM or regular HM as Rembrandt is. He does have a little ruffle in his tail when he fully spreads out but it's still not enough to be considered.

If I remember Symphony's AB picture as well, he was fairly straight looking.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I can't remember. >. < I feel guilty for not saving the pictures.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can ask Catw0man, I'm sure she still has the pictures, she still had pics of my females too.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Cranky face is back in his ten gallon.









The guppy is sick already. 










And I'm sitting with my best friend ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Is it what looks like fuzz on the dorsal fin?

I love mister grumpy face! Remmy just gives me the sad and depressed face lol Aero gives a good grump face though and Charlie looks like this: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=213306&page=91#post3416113 lol


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Just read through your journal! Love all your fishies! Your black and red CT looks just like my Milo!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I think so lil. But he looks better already. Sunburst is under another dose as well so they're both in the quarantine tanks next to each other. 
Holy poop Charles is so cute!!!! Aero's colors are so pretyy. Baldr has the same dark patch under his head. 

Elsewhere you're right!!! Where did you get milo from? Was it recently?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I got Milo on Sunday from a Global Pets near me. I live in Southern Ontario.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh I dunno then. I got mine from work at Petco. Either way they're very close!! Does he have any of the dark wild spots on his dorsal?


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

New boy!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

God he is gorgeous! Yeah, looking at his face a little better now it does look odd. I'd need some more pics to really see it though, preferably side pics of course.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

The pics help. One side does look sore.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Huh, that's really weird. For now, I'd just keep his tank dark tonight to see if he colors up by the morning and if that doesn't go away, I'd treat him with the Furan-2 because my first alarm of Columnaris went off on the first picture lol.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Well that's what I thought too. But when you look it's not fuzzy at all. But it looks sore a bit so I will check tomorrow on him.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

kk


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

So now I'm going to vent. Apparently he was 'on hold' being treated for my coworker. yeah okay. fine. WE CAN'T PUT ANIMALS ON HOLD. So either she really thought he was sick or said he was sick to get him for herself. Oh but she complains about taking care of the chinchilla, her reptiles, she has no room. Okay so you're going to get this beautiful fish and what.... put him in a bowl and not change him? Yeah I bet. 

My favorite is she posted a nice little passive aggressive FACEBOOK STATUS. You know what? I might keep the fish now. I don't have to bring him back. She complains about the people she works with and lives with. So clearly I'm just another complaint.

The one thing this Thanksgiving I am not grateful for are bad coworkers that complain about everything.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That really does suck, I say keep him if she's being like that. If she had acted differently and was like nice and polite about it I would say maybe give him up but because she did that, eff her and keep the beauty! lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Now she's saying she doesn't want to pull an animal out of its environment. I give up. I'm just going to turn off my phone and enjoy thanksgiving. >.< I need a new job so badly.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nooo, you just need a new location! lol Warwick is nice, and the fish lady knows her stuff too! They had the axolotl there and she actually knew the right stuff to feed him! Made me proud ^_^ lol

Well she obviously didn't want him bad enough so let her pout in the corner while you enjoy and awesome Thanksgiving and a new, awesome fish!!

EDIT: Also, I just learned that fish have tongues......:shock:


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hah! We'll see. So Lil and I are crazy.... Lil more so than me! 




Also here is the new boy, some pics of his face specifically.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, I know I'm crazy, shhhhh! It was a fantastic deal!

So okay, on my phone it looked like he was fuzzy but he's not so that's good! I'm inclined to say that's just his scales because it's so symmetrical, diseases aren't symmetrical like that. And the fact it's shiny in parts makes me think he's been like this for a while. Don't medicate him yet but just watch, take pictures to observe any changes to his face with them. It could very much be due to bad breeding is all, I had one of my girl's the True MG girl, she had some funky scales like that too and I thought she was sick but it wasn't. So just keep an eye on him is all, is what I suggest for now


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I love him though, he's so obnoxious already. Comes right up and presses his face against the side at me. 

See that's where I get confused, its not fuzzy, it looks like the scales are there... Theres a few that look weird but he seems so energetic it's hard to think he is actually sick.. But those are weird markings. Kinda cool though if its just markings. Little sideburns or something. 

He does have the black head though! He's so much prettier now that he's colored up a bit more.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, just keep an eye on it is all but I really think it's just some weird markings he's got lol I sometimes wish I could breed male to male, him and Remmy would make quite the pair haha.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm just happy it doesn't seem like anything serious. 

YES... I wish!!!!!!!!! Could you imagine the babies?!?!?!?! GAH!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They would be absolutely gorgeous! And seeing how we can't use our other pair...she isn't looking good :-( http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=213306&page=102#post3508073


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

:< Maybe we can do another pair. I think we should wait until the summer though, then we can ship them in warm weather and transport them between houses in warm weather too. We'll have more time. I should start working at a veterinary office relatively soon.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree. I don't think I want to breed Remmy now, just because he does have that thing on his head and if he's potentially diseased that can pass to his children :-( We can however breed your lovely new MGBTF! lol he'd put out some amazing babies! I do want to create a line of True MG's though so if I find a pair that's close enough to Remmy, I could breed them and we could have two lines, the Black Copper CT BTF and the MG's :-D


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

It's weird. Remember when r had that white bump on his pectoral? He has 2 now on the same fin.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, still sounds like Lympho to me.

Oh and when I glanced at your thread in my User CP area I read "Stubborn Logs" and went, yup, that sounds about right haha.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hehe. Stubborn is about right!!!

Here's some more pics of everyone! 





And my poor puppy. I brought home antlers from work. XD


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw! Cute pic of your Corgi! Beyond adorable!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you BettaLover!!! 

She is by far one of my best friends. I love her to pieces! I'm just happy she puts up with my antics. Hehe!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww Symphony looks wonderful! And our poor mate-less boy :-( there was another "Black Gold" female up on AB today though so there will be plenty when we want to do this  I figure I'll just wait until Spring to get her though so I don't have too much space taken up right now, it will make it easier for me.

Sunburst is looking really good too, I don't see any fuzz on his fins  And new boy, god he's so gorgeous! It looks like his silvery spot is building up, if it looks like it's a layer on his skin, start dosing that Furan-2. I would get Maracyn I and Maracyn II (not Plus) it could be Flexibacter Columnaris which those two will help him. Could also help Sunburst as well, better than Furan-2. Furan-2 has been out longer than the Maracyn's if I remember right so those will be more effective than Furan which came out 1979 I believe.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

If this dosing doesn't help Sunburst then I will definitely work on dosing him with the M's in a week. 

As for the new boy... I'm not sure still. He really hates light so its hard to tell on him. I'll see if I can some what light him up better without him freaking out..

Our Copper does not stay still. I keep trying to get his gold lips but he flees!!!! 

I enjoy this picture too. Baldr looks like he's shaking his head no. I'm assuming he means no more pictures and much more food. 



ALSO... YUM ALGAE!!! 

I don't know what to do. I've been scrubbing my tank literally every other day now. I'm afraid to keep the lights off too long because I don't want to kill the plants.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh lol Baldr XD that's funny. And yeah, I see your algae lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

How big do oto's get? I really want to find some sort of algae eater that isn't massive.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Otos only get around 1-3 inches (1 the smallest I've heard of and 3 the largest). Sorry, coming out of my stalking zone, LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh they're tiny, they only get max out at 2 inches but are extremely social and will like to be in groups of 6 or more. But trio's have been done before and my situation is temporary but you could do something similar as long as you get them all together eventually. You could always cut very small holes in the dividers so that just the Oto's can get through and not the Betta's so they can pass through them and get the entire tank.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

That's fine! The more the merrier! 

Do you know which kind are only the 1inch? Or is it that they all range somewhere inbetween?


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I was thinking of leaving room at the bottom of the dividers for the snails and any other bottom feeders. I think covering it with java moss or something else will help keep my pains in the butts from figuring it out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There are two types mainly in the hobby; Vestitus and Vittatus, the majority of Oto's at stores are Vestitus which are what mine are. 

Here is what Vestitus is: http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=272

And Vittatus: http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=107

But here are all the different Oto's: http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/quick_find.php


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

They all vary in sizes. I have a trio (hoping to make it bigger, but it works for now) and previously had a pair for about 5 months, and they're such adorable little pigs! I'm very lucky that mine eat EVERYTHING- dying plants, algae, cucumber, zucchini, algae wafers- which is uncommon, since most only take certain kinds of algae. They are such a joy- you'd love them!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

They may be my saviors! Are they spunky and silly too? I really love small fish right now. My two cories are the funniest little things ever.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They aren't as spunky and silly as the cories. They more like to hang out somewhere sucking on the algae rather than play like the cories will. But they are still adorable as all hell! You saw my fat Oto's lol


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

They're more adorable but calm. Mine are Vittatus, which is odd, since they usually are Vestitis XD


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I love the fat oto pictures. I will have really obese otos. XD I think its a good thing...right?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Yup, the fatter the better! Exact opposite of most other fish XD


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I really like the vittatus ones, they're very sleek looking. But they're both adorable! I'll have to see what I can find. Lil where did you find yours?

Also LFS should have Marcyn right? Do we know how much it is normally?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes LFS or Petco will have it and I think it's normally like 10-ish. Well I can't find it on petco but here's petsmart: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147323&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No and http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753391&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

I don't think we have Vittatus around here, just Vestitus. I got mine at Petsmart in Warwick which I want to go back to get another to make a trio I think although I will be keeping them in with Remmy so maybe I won't and just keep the duo in there together since three might be a big much :-/ I tried PetCo but all they had were Rainbow Gobies which....I have one and have had for like a month >.< he cleaned my BGA off my Java Fern though! So I was pretty happy with that lol

EDIT: also I checked at Sea Horse and they didn't have any but I can check at Critter Hut on Tuesday since I want to stop by anyway. I think they had some last time I was there, not sure if Vestitus or Vittatus. I like Vestitus better though haha


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I was just looking back at the Oto's again and determined that mine _are_ Vittatus not Vestitus lol I had to look at the tail to figure it out since they look so similar!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I found oto's at a lfs! Very excited. Might be getting some tomorrow. The guy there also took down my name and number and said he WILL find me Cory Habrosus. He's very determined so that helps! 

Sunburst seems to be cured!!! Very happy about this too!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Now here's everyone else! XD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

>.< I told you that the Sea Horse has the cories! Or is it too far for you...:roll: Also where are you getting the Oto's?

I love Sunburt's little flare lol, he's too cute! I'm wondering if the HMDT boy has a true fungal infections :-/ I think that's what our copper girl had. I see green on his nose which wasn't there before which makes me think that it's growing slowly. Have you used meds on him yet?


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

No me ds yet and yeah its a bit of a drive for me. I've been trying to get them closer to me. 
As for his nose.. it does look more green in the pics but it doesn't look like it's changed too much.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

We can always meet up somewhere between, you don't have to drive all the way down here you know. I'd be more than happy to get them for you.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I know but I don't want to make you do more stuff. You do a log for everyone.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It makes me feel useful though, 'tis my purpose in life to help others :-D but of course if it's easier for you to get them up there, go for it. I just figured since they already had them then that would be good. But they will be your fish!! So no worries ^_^


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

XD we shall see!!! If it wasn't going to be poopy tomorrow I would have you get me otos... but I don't want to chance losing them.  plus If it's too bad I might not go. I have a final Monday that I can't misd.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup! Np. I actually went to Critter Hut today and they got a large shipment of Oto's in!!! They're huge  and only 2.89! The cory's are more of course since they're more rare but these oto's are big :shock: I need to find out what kind they are since I'm pretty sure they aren't Vestitus or Vittatus. But the ones in my 10 have done a wonderful job with algae clean up! I'll have to substitute them food soon lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Woohoo!!!! I decided to randomly stop in to my favorite lfs and to my surprise I found habrosus and otos!!!!! 

The habrosus are already schooling, I'm shocked!

The babies look so small compared to the adults... ITS SO CUTE!

I had a glolight photobomb too.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Aaaawww! They're so teeny tiny and cute!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh yes~~~ They're so adorable!!! Especially compared to the adults! 

And Elsewhere I think I'm going to steal your signature set up... >.< I don't like mine.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I was going to say!! They're so tinnnnny!!!!! :-D So adorable and yay I can actually see the pictures now!!! lol You have to remember my screen is only 2 inches or so XD Your plants are looking magnificent as well!!!

How are the glowlights doing for you?


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Very true, my phone is huge and takes even bigger pictures so you're probably only seeing a portion of the picture when I text it to you! 

My plants are still thriving even though the algae is really starting to hurt. 
And I really like my glowlights. They're very quirky and silly. They always look like they're talking because they're mouths move so much.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No I see the entire picture, it's just really small lol so I can't see the details XD like I could tell they were plants but I couldn't see the Oto sitting in it! haha


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

They seem to be well hidden unless they're on the walls. Dear god they've done an amazing job already. The right side of the tank looks almost clean! They're getting really fat too XD

Here are pics of everyone again!  



Just for comparison again, this was his tail growing back after a few weeks of having him.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Seeing Symphony's tail growth just makes me sooooo happy ^_^ How's Sunburst doing with his Columnaris? And yeah, them Oto's work super fast!! My 10 is spotless once more and they're already grazing on the cucumber I've put in for them lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

It kinda brings me to tears how beautiful he has gotten! 
The otos seem good. I need to do a change on the 10 though. 
Sunburst is great! He's growing back tail now!!! The tips are turning his dark blue again. He has a few curled rays though


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay!!! Super happy! :greenyay: hopefully now he'll keep away from Columnaris and can finally go into a real tank lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I really have no idea what to think of this, it's definitely getting bigger slowly but nonetheless it's getting bigger. I think you should combine all the photo's you have of him and show LittleBlueFishlets and Sakura8 because I can't think of anything else except Columnaris or Mycobacteria.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

According to The Betta Handbook by Robert J Goldstein Ph.D "initial symptoms might be hovering at the surface gasping or coughing.Then you might see a translucent patch on the body that expands and ulcerates to expose bloody muscle beneath the decaying skin. Later, mucus like filaments of pure bacteria stream from body wounds and gills. The gill epithelium cells fuse and swell and the fish loses the ability to osmoregulate. It usually dies in less than 48 hours." This was about columnaris or cotton wool disease.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooooh, I want that book! lol Seems like it would come in handy! Okay, so everything that passage reads makes sense about this poor HMDT except dying within 48 hours since she's had him over a week now, two weeks now I think? She had said that there was some slime I think that looked like saran wrap which makes me think of the part; "pure bacteria stream from body wounds and gills." So this is a more severe version of Columnaris perhaps but with slow, decay effects maybe? That's really all I can think of and perhaps just the frequent water changes (I assume) he's had has just helped it keep at bay for a little while longer?

I still find it weird that it is symmetrical, although one of the most common signs of Columnaris would be the saddleback patch which is normally symmetrical, his is just sort of upside down and on his gill plates then. Does that make any sense or am I just putting things together wrongly? lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

One side is definitely worse. I just really can't tell. Betta fix didn't seem to do anything. I'm thinking of trying salt after a couple days break.
He seems to swim just fine. He does not flare at all, but that could just be stress from being ill. Otherwise he seems perfectly healthy, eats like a pig, has bowel movements and swims about. 
I've had him since the day before thanksgiving.About 3 weeks now.
He gets water changes every other day when there are no chemicals/aids in the water. Same with Sunburst.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah BettaFix/MelaFix/PimaFix are practically useless to nasty diseases like Columnaris, Velvet and even Ich really. Did you ever get KanaPlex or want to get it?


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm not sure. I should I know but Christmas is running me dry. I just want to figure what to use really. Should I try the furan instead of salt?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, go with the Furan for now and just hope it helps.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

So he really is a cutie... I'm definitely calling him Prophet. And I still have no idea what's wrong. Normally I avoid scrubbing the smaller tanks when I change them... But his was getting this weird film on it, its been there for a bit. I wiped it off and to my horror a pink slime came off. Now my hair is usually the culprit for any pink issues.... But I don't think he has any of my hairs in there, and why would it stick to the sides?!

He's currently at my boyfriends house right now with me so I can make sure he is getting his doses of Furan right now and I can make sure he's properly cared for. And in turn, his lighting is better than mine. I have some better pictures of Prophet's face to show you all... and also to my horror it looks worse than I suspected.

This is a picture with the film on the sides,


vs one without.. Uhhh.. Yuck. 



I also ended up losing all 3 of my otos, one died fat and not hungry at least... But then I think Ragnarok also got one of the glowlights because I had one at the bottom of the tank gasping for air before I cupped it and it finally passed. :/ Something is up with the ten right now. 


Here is the paper towel, its hard to see it on the picture, but it really freaked me out.



Its really hard to get a picture from above of his head >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you get the Maracyn I and II? A combination of these two will provide at least a broad spectrum med for him. OR you can just get KanaPlex which should work equally as good if not better since it is newer. He does look bad though. As for the pink stuff, I'm pretty sure that's just med residue, I find that and crusty stuff on my airline tubes sometimes. It's normal.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Oof.. Well which do you think would work best? And any idea how much they are normally?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You would need both of them and I think they're around 10 dollars each. Maracyn II is the more "effective" one but if by some chance he's got gram positive columnaris rather than gram negative that Maracyn II treats then you'd be sh*t out of luck. KanaPlex will treat both gram negative and positive but not as effectively as treating with two medications that specifically target one or the other. But then complications arise such as, Maracyn meds are much older than Kanamycin so could potentially be less effective while KanaPlex (kanamycin) is newer but also may not be able to target the specific columnaris that he has since it's Broad Spectrum. So it's up to you to chose. Personally I would just go for the Maracyn's now since I know PetCo/PetSmart has them in stock where KanaPlex you would have to order. I would offer you mine but I just used it up last month >.<


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

No worries. Those were the answers I wanted. I will see if we have it at work tomorrow. If not I will see if George or Fish Bowl has them/Kanaplex. 

Doesn't Furan do the gram negative? 

Also I haven't dosed him yet, I assume I should wait and just do the Maracyn. And do I do both of the Maracyn or one at a time?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah Furan-2 is gram negative. MOST infections are gram negative but obviously there are those few that are gram positive as well so you really just want to cover all bases just in case. I thought you said you were dosing him with Furan? If your not, start that up until you can get the Maracyn's. If you want, I guess you could combine just Maracyn I and the Furan so you'll still have both gram negative/positive. Again the issue just comes up that Furan has been out since 1978 I believe, so it's pretty old by now and some diseases are resistant to it now, not to say that they aren't resistant to Erythromycin (Maracyn II) and Maracyn I either but there's a slightly better chance of them not being resistant is all. Same with KanaPlex, it's only been out like five or six years now I think so there's a greater chance of bacteria NOT being resistant to it. 

And with combining meds, this time you want to use both at the same time. Don't cut the dose in half at all, just use 1 gallon dose of Maracyn I and 1 gallon dose of Maracyn II/Furan, I assume he's in the 1 gallon. This way, you can target the bacteria quicker and destroy it faster than if you waited to use one or the other. Granted, it's going to be hell on his system, it's usually fine but if you notice him being more lethargic or similar things, that's normal.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

So I've been doing maracyn combined with furan 2 since Thursday. He looks a little perkier and he's using his gills now. Before they were so clamped I didn't think he'd ever use them again. I think the maracyn is doing well! !!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that! Hopefully he stays on the right track.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Just comparing here.. The first from last night and the other from a few days ago. This is the better side, the other he didn't let me get a good picture of. It seems a bit better, but not by much.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, so it has widened and brightened up. Hopefully the treatment will do him well though.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Now heres a boat load of new pictures of everyone! 

Including my friend here getting into trouble with Baldr. 

SERIOUSLY!?




R is obese. He needs a diet. 



Almost done with the tank! Filled it up because I don't think I'll find the report thingies soon.


Spotted!!!





Oops.. Can't fit...


Here I am!!!




I put my poor puppy in a blankie and then attached a moose to her.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay, so it has widened and brightened up. Hopefully the treatment will do him well though.


I think its actually receded a little! The first picture is the one from last night. He's also been extremely active today, hanging up and about. He was watching Stargate with Matt and I too.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol I love Symphony, I think he's my favorite after Osiris! lol Baldr the meanie!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh derp, I thought the top one was from when you got him >.< y u put them backwards? lol okay yeah, it's definitely receded then!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hah because I'm a jerk and I was hoping terribly that it would recede. I think it has, but again not by much. Do you think I should continue the dose of Maracyn still? I started Thursday night... So tonight would be the 5th... Or the 4th dose? I get confused on which dose counts as 1, or if its a full cycle sort of thing. 

Also if I stop after tonight should I change his water once a day? Or every other day?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Continue dosing him until it goes away completely. If you see no improvement by 10 day's you know it's probably not working. But it seems to be working so just keep going with it.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Should I continue the Furan or stop? Also I know the Maracyn says to not change the water and the Furan does. HAlp!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, when in doubt just change the water. Are you doing both right now? Continue with both if so, for another full round with the Furan. Then stop the Furan and continue on with the Maracyn, if shows no improvement with just Maracyn add the Furan back in.

Oh and answer my text please! lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been doing both since Thursday, and I started the Furan last Sunday. So he's had almost a full week of it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay that's fine then, just do furan until Thursday and then just use Marcy from there on out


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Prophet says happy new year! Here's to a healthier year! <3


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I swear to god Sunburst!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, no, those lines are natural coloring. Each betta has a different color there depending on the fishes color. Remmy has blue but Charlie has black/red, HHawkeye has dark blue. Most females have red which can sometimes be mistaken as ammonia burns but they are simply coloration. His is beautiful actually!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank god. Its just the fuzz again now. His markings aren't noticeable unless he's under lighting with a flash. Otherwise its just a paler color with some coppery tones.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Just quick ref again. Old first this time. This is the bad side.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My god, I love how crisp his color changes are in his fins! So beautiful! And are these in chronological order? If so, do you have the approx. dates? Would be nice to know how fast or slow he's progressing ^_^


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

The last two are from today. The first is from the 23rd.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! So just keep going with the Maracyn then since it's definitely bacterial in nature, seemingly gram positive then! Hopefully he continues to heal then :-D


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hopefully! I can't see too much of a difference on the bad side. Its possibly a tiny bit better but I also don't want to get my hopes up. I'm hopefully going to do a water change tomorrow and do just straight Maracyn. 

What do you think is the absolute longest to keep dosing him for?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can keep dosing him until he's better, it shouldn't hurt him, not like salt would. You can also take CJ's advice where you do daily baths for him instead and use a higher concentration for 30-60 minute bath and then just have him in clean water the rest of the time. You can start doing baths next week if you want to try, for now I would just use straight Maracyn until next Friday to see if it helps him more or less. If you see more improvement with just straight Maracyn, keep dosing until he's all better and then dose for another two weeks afterwards.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay! Here it is. Chronological order this time Lil. 
12/23



12/29


Yesterday



Today

Vs 23rd for close comparison...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There is definitely a difference, not huge but mostly in brightness and size, it has shrunk.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Last night after changing his water.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Good bye my friend... I will really miss you and your antics... Those snails finally got you. You were the funniest betta I've ever seen. I miss you and your plant obsession already. You made my every day a little bit more fun.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry ragnarok, may you swim in peace under the Rainbow Bridge eating all the snails and bloodworms you want!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about Ragnarok.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And my tribute to Ragnarok, I remember the day we got him at the Pet Safari shop. I was focused on the double tails while you were drawn to this huuuuuuge Veiltail in one of the last tanks, he had a missing scale on his head but it wasn't anything that would bother him later on. I found it funny that of all the double tails they had there, you went for the VT, one of the most common colors too. But he turned out beautiful with his black edged scales and red colored pectorals. He'll be missed for sure.

Ragnarok 
February 2013-January 2014

​


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

He was and forever will be one of the most beautiful betta's I have ever seen. Biggest too.. He was a monster boy! 

Thank you Lil. Thank you Bettalover. 
I'm happy that I got to have him every day for the past year bossing me around and causing trouble. He was the one to really get me into this hobby, a long with Lil. And I appreciate both of you more than you know. 
He was my raggedy little man. :')


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hearts and hugs to you!!!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally going to post again.. That took me awhile. 

Here is Mr. Fabulous and his gold lips. 


THAT ONE CURLED RAY!!!!! ARGH!!!



Handsome!




So I cut my wysteria today... XD I handed it off to Lil to get rid of it. SO MUCH!


This is all that came out of the 20... 


Symphony was very upset about this..


And then the 10

SO MUCH CLEARER!!!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is Symphony's growth!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Symphony is still my favorite, even over Osiris now lol well Symphony was always my favorite ;-) I'm happy about his growth too! A few more months and he should be as good as new!! 

And again, thanks for the wisteria! Love it! Definitely one of my favorite plants :-D The corymbosa looks wonderful! You're right, it does have a crap ton of leaves on it lol it's getting huuuuge too!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I love Symphony so much. His transformation has been incredible. He was so shy before. Now he and the rest come flying up as soon as they see me.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I love that feeling! All my guppies do it too, literally the entire tank comes up to see if I've got food haha.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hehe I've been training Baldr to jump and bite my finger and he actually preformed for my friends in a cup but he actually bit me hard the last time I had him do it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol Selkie does that as well, mom loves it. John (mom's bf) exercises Selkie by making her swim to the ends of the tank to get her food and mom makes her jump. I'd say Selkie's got her work cut out for her lol. Remmy used to do it as well but he's gotten lazy with it, as have I since I haven't been training them, I probably should lol.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I feel bad because he scares me every time too so I jump back. XD Poor baby always looks offended. ANTHROPOMORPHISM! YAY! 

So here's pics from yesterday, starting with my nasty ten gallon... Figured out where my 3rd oto went and that ammonia spike came from.... >.< He was under my mess of plants.... Which Osiris is complaining about now. 

Prophet looks like his face is better on the not as bad side!!!! I think the Kanaplex and Furan 2 are doing the job. One of them definitely is. Now this issue is that was just his third dose of Kanaplex yesterday.... It says only to do 3... Any suggestions?


Scrub scrub scrub... >.< I also made a shell cave thing....I like it. ^^ I put sand in the sculpey to give it some color. 




Clean and cut.




Lil this stringy plant against my Hydro is what I was talking about. Its still alive!!!



Moooooom!!! I CANT SWIM!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Keep going with kanaplex. You can go right up to fifteen rounds if he needs it.

Hmm the plant looks like it could be a rotala species, could also be a green didiplis diandria


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Yesterday I kidnapped Lil and we went on an adventure. Well, I more of just dragged her around to all my lfs's and made her look at my tanks. BUT WE FOUND A GIRLFRIEND FOR OSIRIS!! And she's adorable. They were the cutest betta's when we put her in his tank (In a cup). Best part is that she's fiesty and a copper!





I know its blurry, but its so cute!! She's flaring back!!!


I've also been toying with the idea of breeding guppies to kind of get some practice before actually trying bettas... I'm going to suck at this. I thought the female I got had an almost all black tail, with just some lacey white and black at the end... NOPE Her tail is gorgeous!! Lil was laughing at me the whole time. 



I also opened my 13 gallon last night to find it... EMPTY. v.v


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

See, heres my girl, she looks more blue lace here but as she colored up she's a full black lace.






And as she settled in her black became velvety! And you can't really see but she has the same white/clear outline your girl does as well as the lace!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm so excited!!!! Have you been able to see her babies yet? I wonder if that black lace will transfer through.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's the video XD They're so cute! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgIbv82hSyw


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, your video is set to private. And yes, she was the first to have babies so all the yellow tail ones are hers. Part of the lace is showing through but it also depends on the male that hits her. She was in a tank with all sort of yellow and oranges males so I'm not surprised. She just needs the right male, that's why I want those Moscow blacks.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Fixed the video! XD I'm dumb when it comes to youtube.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That is a PERFECT song for them!!! They are so beautiful together!!!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Updates on fishes! My black lace female didn't make it through Monday :< 


My male chases all the ladies around. Isis 2.5/3.0 told him off though XD it was silly.


I love the pictures of her flaring back!! ITS SO CUTE!!!


Sorry for the random ordered photos too.. ><


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Update time! Pics will be randomly ordered like usual. ^^ 

GUPPIESSSSSSSSSS
I love mustache guppies. 



Hathor checking out the guppy mama. 


UPDATES ON PROPHET!!!! ------
He did tiny flares at Hathor!!!! ITS THE FIRST TIME I'VE EVER SEEN HIM FLARE!




GUPPIESSSS

Baldr just wanted the food at the bottom of the cup XDDD So did Symphony..


Breeding box!!! thing... a majig...



And then we have curious Hathor and guppy mamas. 




I love the guppy photobombs.. This one makes me laugh.


MERP! You're still taking pictures of me!?!?




And last but not least, SD!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

So a lot has changed in my break on here. Hathor contracted dropsy and passed. 
Now I have Bastet, a firey little MGCT. Ahhh I put a goby in the 10... And thats about it. The 20 has a nice case of ich too. So here's a spam post of pictures. 

ALL THE SINGLE LADIES!!!

SD and LB



Bastet



My poor Jolinar :<



Osiris






And Lil's Cherry barb that I adopted for her ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh! Okay, Jolinar looks a hell of a lot better than I was expecting!! I was expecting something more like completely covered as in all you saw was white bumps and no black! So he actually doesn't look half bad!!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Some more updates! Symphony is grumpy and antisocial, the gobies are flakey and Bastet has stolen my heart. The boys are not pleased with that. 

Oh and the male guppies are weirdos. 




I love how pretty his scales look here.. 



Yup. Still ich. The only one left with it now.




OH!
AND
GOBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!


This picture... I Cant even handle how adorable she is. Bastet is a winner. 



Baldr looks so cranky!! XD




SD

LB

Bantering like old ladies.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Its been a bit so I figured I should update!

I invested myself into a 40 gallon Breeder tank. It is finally up and running. Right now Bastet is manning it with the glowlights and my two original guppies. Looks pretty good right now. I'll go get pictures in a moment to update with..

Jolinar and Prophet will probably be looking for homes soon. Prophet has his face issues that we still haven't figured out and its very stressful for him and I. I'd like to find someone who has the time for him and will enjoy him just as much as I do. 
Jolinar is healthy. He's devious though. Growing back his fins from his second encounter with Baldr. 

Baldr and Osiris like to wrap each other... Still confused by that. 

Sunburst decided to mess with Osiris last night and is paying for it right now in the cup of shame. 

Baldr is in the breeder box in the 5 gallon still... Hehe. He's not happy. 

Lil found a DT baby... AND THEN ANOTHER... I ended up with the second one of this encounter... >.> S/He's pretty cute though. Starting to get more black on its body. 

Bastet is really fat. That's about it for her. Oh! She's splitting into a double too.

Symphony keeps getting visitors on his side of the 20... He gets confused and then bites his tail... I hate him sometimes. But slowly he's going to grow it back if it kills me. 

Koyo, my blue ram girl is still doing fantastic. She's beautiful! 

The gobies are chillin'. They spend a lot of time together and there are streaks of goby marks going through the algae on the 20 from them. It makes me laugh.  

And now I will go work on pictures to fully update!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Here comes the picture overload!!! 





MY PRIZE LAST NIGHT!!! XD I got 6 BN Pleco's for $5!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Koyo is sooooo cute!!! Bastet you fatty! lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is the new boy!!! He's very cute! 


Trigger has dropsy, so I don't think he'll make it even though he was swimming pretty happily today. I just hope he doesn't die tomorrow. Any day but that day please Trigger!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Because today is your birthday! Happy Birthday! I hope Trigger makes it!!!

Also....idk if it's just the picture but I'm wondering if your boy is actually a girl....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's girl numero uno which I reeeeaallly like!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400595543



And the second who I'm not too crazy about but she's cute, I like the spatter of dragon scales and she does have a bit of black grizzle on her tails. He's the same seller I got Selkie from.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400454016

And here are the DTCT's!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's the girl for Symphony!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400503510

And the girl for Remmy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400689215


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The other female for Symphony
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Young-Halfm...271490761301?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f361c4255

Two Copper-ish females!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Fe...171242542333?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item27ded9d4fd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Fe...171242987428?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item27dee09fa4


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Yay! So definitely looking for a girl for symphony. That would be nice!! ^^

Here are some pictures to update!
First is my new copper boy!



Healing Mr. Sunburst. His girlfriend Bastet randomly passed away a week or two ago :< 


So I'm looking to find Prophet and Jolinar a new home. 


Here's Osiris! 


Here is my handsome Symphony! I'm pretty sure he has a case of popeye right now too.. >:

Last but not least the baby betta I picked up too! 

Still not sure on the gender though... Any thoughts?


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Updates!!!! 

Prophet passed on. :< Randomly. He was doing well and then I walked in the next day and found him at the bottom. :/ Poor baby...

Everyone else is doing fantastic. Symphony still has a little pop eye left, hopefully that will clear up soon. ES and KP. 

And the big update, the new girl!!!! 

So far names are Requiem or Cantabile. Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you Dayton!!! I'm still shocked at how cute she is!

I think I will end up with some very cute babies from these two!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! What a pretty female!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Wow! What a pretty female!


Thank you!!! She's one of the most stunning girls I've ever seen myself!


So here are some updates friends!!!!

My newest addition!!! Sashimi! DeT somewhat mg


"Mommmm I don't like picture time. I'm gonna hide now."


Bug eye symphony next to Sashimi. I love my handsome old man. He's been doing good growing back his tail. 


Pretty lady Requiem won't stay still for pictures!! 



Sunburst is lazy now. He loves sitting in his guppy grass all day


BALDR!!!!! 
"You want pictures of me?!"

"How about no?!"


Jolinar building a bubble nest in his jar. XD


My other new addition!!! Black Hawk!!!! He's so handsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

My betta children need updates!!!!

Mr. Fabulous himself, Baldr!!!


Requiem


Jolinar! He still needs a home


The copper boy destroyed his tail in the bigger tank.. :<


Black hawk!


Show off pictures of Sashimi!!


Symphony


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sashimi is a full HM! I mean, technically since his edges are rounded he's not a real HM but he get's 180! :-D


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

So Requiem has been having issues. Lethargic, clamped, now won't eat, heavy breathing and just laying at the bottom. Only going up to get air. Unsure.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't know how this happened so fast to Requiem... She was fine before this!!!

Here are some after death pictures to see if anyone can find anything.. Sorry for the morbidity.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Just wanted to post a little memorial for my Si...

I miss you Osiris!! I wish that everything had worked out... :<


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

ITS OFFICIAL. I just bought all my fry food, indian almond leaves, and worms! OH GOD. I'M DOING THIS. HERE I COME BEAUTIFUL BLACK COPPER BABIES!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:redyay: YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :redyay:


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

IM SO EXCITED. I still cant believe the deal I got. I was looking at the auctions for my stuff separately and they were around 14 each if not more.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

*UPDATES! 

I still haven't introduced Vashta Nerada yet!!!





Sashimi is just too damn cute! He loves poofing up for the camera!


I love his pectorals!



Here's Mochi!



And then Mousse! 

He's got an adorable baby face. 

It wasn't me....

*


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I love Mousse's colors! <3 So handsome.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahh boy. I should update this at some point.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Toria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yourock:


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm doing it!!! Alright! I only have an update for the baby goldies though... 

Pistachio and Raine have crossed the rainbow bridge :< Something went wrong... They passed away. So did my Red. 

I have, Kurt, Liesl (Barely), little red, little blue, little one, Albert, Callie (who lost one eye) and egg head (who isn't an oranda, just a very eggy female ryukin).


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

More updates. Service dog in training, Gimli... Tyrion my silver marten lop is donald trump... Uhhhh... Firemouthes, kilifish, halfblack pastel guppies.. angels... bettas! 






[URL=http://s1104.photobucket.com/user/stormbornfish/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160123_203549_zpsgvxh65rx.jpg.html]


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Another! I'm trying. Not great at updating... but its a little! 

First off, I started a nano tank 3.8g with CO2! It's doing fantastic! Except for an algae problem, but I prefer that. Current inhabitants are tiger gobies, CPDs/galaxy rasboras, and chocolate shreeeemps. And of course, plants!!! 





This was when I first put the gobies in. 


And this is now!! They are pretty happy! 


Gimli is still majestic as all F. :3


Also, side note, Gim and I do a lot of agility training. But we try to do fun stuff too. Well, my mom's cousin saw a picture of us training outside and noticed my brother's car. She asked if I could get Gimli to drive it. Here's the gold. 




Alright, Goldies! And Whiteclouds! And my newest additions, Elephant/rabbit snails!


Little one's derp face


Little Red


Little Blue


Egghead


No pictures of the others. Oh well. Maybe next time. Size updates though!! Albert is now the biggest fish in the tank!! This is hilarious because he was the smallest goldfish I had ever seen. 

Snail




That's it. No more.  Oh wait. Dobby! My parents decided to adopt this guy who was just staying with us. He's a Sato from Puerto Rico's Dead Dog Beach.  But he's spoiled rotten now! 


Now that's it. Until next time! <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That goby is super impressive! And I still love that pic of Gim in the car! He's the bestest dog! Dobby is cute too ;-)


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm afraid to touch that nano tank tbh... They're all beautiful and colored up! Everyone! The cpd's and the gobies. The gobies have these white outlines on their fins as well, which I can't capture on camera, but it's gorgeous. I can't handle it. 

I also think that I only ended up with 4 out of 9 CPD's alive. I've only seen 4 at a time. :<

ALSO! I am hoping to get some babies from them soon. The females are getting huge tummies. So maybe eggs?!?!!?!? They mainly hide out in the lantern thingy.


----------

